# Miccoli: estorsione e insulti a Falcone "Fango"



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabrizio* Miccoli* nella bufera. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, il giocatore del Palermo avrebbe ricevuto un *avviso di garanzia dalla Dia per il reato di estorsione*. Miccoli avrebbe affidato al suo amico, Mauro Lauricella, figlio di un boss, il recupero di una somma di denaro dai soci di una discoteca nell'Isola delle femmine. E ci sono anche delle intercettazioni in ballo. In una delle quali *Miccoli insulta Giovanni Falcone*:"Quel fango di Falcone". La reazione della sorella del magistrato non si fatta attendere:"Non ho aggettivi per qualificare Miccoli. Si vede che preferisce i boss alla legalità".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Miccoli come uomo è veramente zero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2013)

Strano non si sarebbe mai detto che Miccoli potesse avere le mani in affari loschi. 

Comunque nulla sarà mai illegale quanto le sue sopracciglia


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

Non capisco dove stia il reato nell'insultare Falcone. Ognuno é liberissimo di pensarla come meglio crede.

Riguardo all'estorsione si vedrá, d'altronde in Italia quando si é indagati si é automaticamente colpevoli, tanto é vero che le sentenze quando sono di assoluzione sono tutte "vergognose"


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Strano non si sarebbe mai detto che Miccoli potesse avere le mani in affari loschi.
> 
> Comunque nulla sarà mai illegale quanto le sue sopracciglia


l'illegalità regna sovrana nel nostro paese da sempre


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

si certo insultiamo chi vogliamo.....tanto siamo in Italia.....


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si certo insultiamo chi vogliamo.....tanto siamo in Italia.....


Secondo il tuo ragionamento se insulto Hitler devo andare in galera o essere indagato.


----------



## jaws (22 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove stia il reato nell'insultare Falcone. Ognuno é liberissimo di pensarla come meglio crede.
> 
> Riguardo all'estorsione si vedrá, d'altronde in Italia quando si é indagati si é automaticamente colpevoli, tanto é vero che le sentenze quando sono di assoluzione sono tutte "vergognose"



Se ognuno è libero di insultare chi vuole, perchè in questo forum non c'è la libertà di insulto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2013)

Non mi stupisco,è lo stesso personaggio che ha comprato gli orecchini sequestrati a Maradona per restituirglieli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento se insulto Hitler devo andare in galera o essere indagato.



Eh si, insultare Falcone o Hitler è proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma da quanto l'insulto non è punibile dalla legge? Non diciamo s tronzate dai.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma si commenta da solo dai...


----------



## pennyhill (22 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se ognuno è libero di insultare chi vuole, perchè in questo forum non c'è la libertà di insulto?



Si può provare ribrezzo per le parole di Miccoli, ma direi che c’è differenza tra un forum aperto a tutti e una telefonata personale.


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Giugno 2013)

Non sono un giurista, ma oltraggio ad un eroe di stato non è un reato penale?!


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh si, insultare Falcone o Hitler è proprio la stessa cosa.


Infatti volevo dire proprio questo 
Anche Martin l king e Ciausescu sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## jaws (22 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si può provare ribrezzo per le parole di Miccoli, ma direi che c’è differenza tra un forum aperto a tutti e una telefonata personale.



il mio era un semplice sillogismo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Giugno 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non sono un giurista, ma oltraggio ad un eroe di stato non è un reato penale?!



No.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se ognuno è libero di insultare chi vuole, perchè in questo forum non c'è la libertà di insulto?



Un forum é un luogo pubblico. Io con i miei amici posso insultare chi voglio quanto voglio


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento se insulto Hitler devo andare in galera o essere indagato.



se vogliamo fare l' esegesi ho detto "insultiamo chi vogliamo" e questo lasciava sottintendere in maniera del tutto personale e quindi ognuno di noi è (per fortuna) diverso dagli altri e non tutti hanno la sensibilità e l' intelligenza di sapere valutare le persone in maniera onesta e pulita....

insultare a mio avviso non è mai una cosa dignitosa, ma quando si parla di persone che hanno fatto del male ci può anche stare ed essere compreso, ma verso persone che hanno ricevuto del male a mio avviso proprio no


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma quello non c'entra nulla con una ipotesi di reato. Si può giudicare finché si vuole sul lato morale, é un altro discorso quello


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

*Il Ministro della funzione pubblica D'Alia:"Miccoli va radiato. Non può più giocare".
*


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Ministro della funzione pubblica D'Alia:"Miccoli va radiato. Non può più giocare".
> *



Non ho capito su che basi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

A prescindere dal fatto che la frase su Falcone seppur non punibile dal punto di vista legale rappresenta comunque un oltraggio alla memoria di un grande uomo, sto qui è comunque accusato di estorsione e di esser colluso con la Mafia mica di aver rubato una caramella.
Radiazione giusta!


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho capito su che basi.



Sulla base del giustizialismo italiano che vede una persona automaticamente colpevole già dal minuto dopo esser stato iscritto nel registro degli indagati. In questo caso subentra anche il perbenismo per via di Falcone


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che la frase su Falcone seppur non punibile dal punto di vista legale rappresenta comunque un oltraggio alla memoria di un grande uomo, sto qui è comunque accusato di estorsione e di esser colluso con la Mafia mica di aver rubato una caramella.
> Radiazione giusta!



Ragazzi spero che in tutta la vostra vita non veniate mai accusati di niente.
Lo spero davvero, senza sarcasmo o altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sulla base del giustizialismo italiano che vede una persona automaticamente colpevole già dal minuto dopo esser stato iscritto nel registro degli indagati. In questo caso subentra anche il perbenismo per via di Falcone



Eh.

Paese strano il nostro.


----------



## robs91 (22 Giugno 2013)

uno che canta in macchina con un figlio di un mafioso"quel fango di Falcone" è sicuramente una persona per bene....ma per favore,spero venga radiato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Giugno 2013)

Che tristezza,adesso la presunzione di innocenza non esiste più,basta un'accusa per giustificare una radiazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo dire proprio questo
> Anche Martin l king e Ciausescu sono la stessa cosa.



Ah non avevo capito xD


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> uno che canta in macchina con un figlio di un mafioso"quel fango di Falcone" è sicuramente una persona per bene....ma per favore,spero venga radiato.



.


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2013)

Io sono il primo a dire che in Italia basta essere indagati per diventare subito colpevoli, tuttavia dare del "Fango" a Falcone trovo che sia un punto gravemente a suo sfavore se vuol dimostrare la sua estraneità...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a dire che in Italia basta essere indagati per diventare subito colpevoli, tuttavia dare del "Fango" a Falcone trovo che sia un punto gravemente a suo sfavore *se vuol dimostrare la sua estraneità...*



Veramente è l'accusa che deve dimostrare la sua colpevolezza,non è Miccoli che deve dimostrare la sua innocenza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a dire che in Italia basta essere indagati per diventare subito colpevoli, tuttavia dare del "Fango" a Falcone trovo che sia un punto gravemente a suo sfavore se vuol dimostrare la sua estraneità...



.


----------



## Mou (22 Giugno 2013)

Un'icona a Palermo come Miccoli non può permettersi di insultare un eroe dell'antimafia. Pensate che messaggio che arriva a quei ragazzini tifosi che proprio in quegli anni vengono arruolati dalle cosche. 

Questo qui non deve più calpestare neanche il campo dell'oratorio, non scherziamo.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> uno che canta in macchina con un figlio di un mafioso"quel fango di Falcone" è sicuramente una persona per bene....ma per favore,spero venga radiato.



Tipica mentalità fascista italiana. Uno può esprimere le sue idee, purché si adeguino alla morale comune. Falcone insultato, quando era in vita, da mezza Italia, diventa automaticamente tabú da morto. Tabù perché non solo non si può criticarlo, ma anche solo nominarlo fa indignare tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tipica mentalità fascista italiana. Uno può esprimere le sue idee, purché si adeguino alla morale comune. Falcone insultato, quando era in vita, da mezza Italia, diventa automaticamente tabú da morto. Tabù perché non solo non si può criticarlo, ma anche solo nominarlo fa indignare tutti.



Non ricordo perché veniva insultato...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non sono un giurista, ma oltraggio ad un eroe di stato non è un reato penale?!



In Italia solo il popolo considera Falcone un eroe
per il nostro amato e legalissimo stato era solo un rompi di cui tutti sono stati ben lieti di liberarsi...


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In Italia solo il popolo considera Falcone un eroe
> per il nostro amato e legalissimo stato era solo un rompi di cui tutti sono stati ben lieti di liberarsi...


Quoto...a cominciare dai magistrati che oggi hanno fatto carriera(procura di milano in particolare)


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma siete ironici ?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tipica mentalità fascista italiana. Uno può esprimere le sue idee, purché si adeguino alla morale comune. Falcone insultato, quando era in vita, da mezza Italia, diventa automaticamente tabú da morto. Tabù perché non solo non si può criticarlo, ma anche solo nominarlo fa indignare tutti.



Non posso che sottoscrivere.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tipica mentalità fascista italiana. Uno può esprimere le sue idee, purché si adeguino alla morale comune. Falcone insultato, quando era in vita, da mezza Italia, diventa automaticamente tabú da morto. Tabù perché non solo non si può criticarlo, ma anche solo nominarlo fa indignare tutti.



Delirio, dai. Scrivi così:

Il fatto che Miccoli insulti Falcone con il figlio di un boss mafioso è una azione moralmente neutra.

Scrivilo, voglio leggerlo.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

Perché dovrei scriverlo se non lo penso? Il punto qua é un altro. Miccoli ha il sacrosanto diritto di considerare falcone come meglio crede, tanto più se esprime il proprio giudizio con un conoscente al telefono e non in un discorso alla nazione.

Poi se si vuole sapere come considero Miccoli é un altro discorso, che esula comunque da tutto questo.


----------



## Principe (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché dovrei scriverlo se non lo penso? Il punto qua é un altro. Miccoli ha il sacrosanto diritto di considerare falcone come meglio crede, tanto più se esprime il proprio giudizio con un conoscente al telefono e non in un discorso alla nazione.
> 
> Poi se si vuole sapere come considero Miccoli é un altro discorso, che esula comunque da tutto questo.



La pensassero tutti come te sarebbe un grande passo in avanti


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2013)

Avete ragione voi.E' normale che Miccoli(capitano del Palermo e idolo di tanti ragazzini) si incontri assiduamente con figli e nipoti di mafiosi e che canti insieme a loro ingiurie contro un simbolo antimafia,in una terra devastata da quei malavitosi farabutti.Senza contare l'accusa di estorsione tra l'altro.

Io penso debba essere radiato perchè è assolutamente un modello negativo,se poi non ci sono gli estremi no problem.Ciò non toglie che pensi tutto il male possibile di Miccoli,e non me frega nulla della libertà di pensiero in questo caso.Qui non si sta parlando di cosa pensi Miccoli della politica,di Berlusconi o di Grillo, si sta parlando di uno che chiama feccia un magistrato che è stato ucciso perchè cercava di combattere e sconfiggere la mafia.E non credo di avere mentalità fascista per questo.Poi ognuno la pensi come meglio creda.


----------



## James Watson (23 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Avete ragione voi.E' normale che Miccoli(capitano del Palermo e idolo di tanti ragazzini) si incontri assiduamente con figli e nipoti di mafiosi e che canti insieme a loro ingiurie contro un simbolo antimafia,in una terra devastata da quei malavitosi farabutti.Senza contare l'accusa di estorsione tra l'altro.
> 
> Io penso debba essere radiato perchè è assolutamente un modello negativo,se poi non ci sono gli estremi no problem.Ciò non toglie che pensi tutto il male possibile di Miccoli,e non me frega nulla della libertà di pensiero in questo caso.Qui non si sta parlando di cosa pensi Miccoli della politica,di Berlusconi o di Grillo, si sta parlando di uno che chiama feccia un magistrato che è stato ucciso perchè cercava di combattere e sconfiggere la mafia.E non credo di avere mentalità fascista per questo.Poi ognuno la pensi come meglio creda.



Quoto, mi permetto solo di precisare che Miccoli a mio parere deve essere radiato se e solo se verrà dimostrata in un tribunale l'accusa di collusione con la mafia.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché dovrei scriverlo se non lo penso? Il punto qua é un altro. Miccoli ha il sacrosanto diritto di considerare falcone come meglio crede, tanto più se esprime il proprio giudizio con un conoscente al telefono e non in un discorso alla nazione.
> 
> Poi se si vuole sapere come considero Miccoli é un altro discorso, che esula comunque da tutto questo.



Ma finché parliamo di libertà di pensiero e parola, nessuno qui sta premendo affinché Miccoli sia punito *penalmente*. Però gli insulti a Falcone sono obiettivamente incompatibili con il suo ruolo di capitano della squadra Palermo, anzi sono aggravati dal suo ruolo: anni e anni di lotta alla Mafia nelle scuole e questo qui se ne esce con Falcone fango. Va trattato come un drogato o un dopato: squalifica a vita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma siete ironici ?



Diciamo amaramente ironici


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Giugno 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non sono un giurista, ma oltraggio ad un eroe di stato non è un reato penale?!



Eroe di stato,ammazzato dallo STATO STESSO,sigh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Qui c'è gente che dopo il ventennio Berlusconiani ha proprio il cervello anestetizzato

Tutti hanno il diritto/dovere di esprimere le proprie opinioni personali anche se sono di aspra critica verso personaggi istituzionali
ma l'evidente collusione con personaggi mafiosi è un altra cosa (è pensare che avrei visto bene Miccoli al MIlan), vi ricordo che già la freguentazione di ambienti mafiosi, anche senza crimini specifici, è un reato, così come l'apologia del fascismo spesso ignorata

Mi viene in mente il geniale film di Begnini jonny stecchino, in cui il mafioso continuava ad ammettere grandi problemi per la sicilia ma guarda caso fra questi non c'era mai la mafia 

Non per niente in Italia il dibattito politico per la giustizia più acceso è come limitare le intercettazioni telefoniche e non come arginare l'invadente infiltrazione mafiosa

A me personalmente possono anche correre dietro tutto il giorno con microfono e telecamera, compreso in bagno, ma la cosa non mi disturberebbe affatto, come mai per certi individui è così importante la privacy da metterla sopra alla sicurezza nazionale?
mi sovviene il leggero dubbio che abbiano molto da nascondere... 

Certo nessuno nega il diritto alla privacy ma rispetto a fenomeni mafiosi o criminali è di gran lunga secondaria, anche perchè non va confusa con il diritto di libertà personale che è tutta un altra cosa


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che dopo il ventennio Berlusconiani ha proprio il cervello anestetizzato
> 
> Tutti hanno il diritto/dovere di esprimere le proprie opinioni personali anche se sono di aspra critica verso personaggi istituzionali
> ma l'evidente collusione con personaggi mafiosi è un altra cosa (è pensare che avrei visto bene Miccoli al MIlan), vi ricordo che già la freguentazione di ambienti mafiosi, anche senza crimini specifici, è un reato, così come l'apologia del fascismo spesso ignorata
> ...


Tutto giusto...ma cosa centra il ventennio di Berlusconi?


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Veramente è l'accusa che deve dimostrare la sua colpevolezza,non è Miccoli che deve dimostrare la sua innocenza.



Si forse mi sono espresso male. Diciamo allora che è un elemento che va comunque a suo sfavore in questa vicenda.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma finché parliamo di libertà di pensiero e parola, nessuno qui sta premendo affinché Miccoli sia punito *penalmente*. Però gli insulti a Falcone sono obiettivamente incompatibili con il suo ruolo di capitano della squadra Palermo, anzi sono aggravati dal suo ruolo: anni e anni di lotta alla Mafia nelle scuole e questo qui se ne esce con Falcone fango. Va trattato come un drogato o un dopato: squalifica a vita.



Miccoli se ne é andato dal Palermo, non é che il suo ruolo vada giudicato in base alla squadra in cui ha militato. Ha espresso una sua opinione in una telefonata privata, se secondo voi solo per questo va radiato ok. Ma sappiate che é una mentalità fascista, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che dopo il ventennio Berlusconiani ha proprio il cervello anestetizzato
> 
> Tutti hanno il diritto/dovere di esprimere le proprie opinioni personali anche se sono di aspra critica verso personaggi istituzionali
> ma l'evidente collusione con personaggi mafiosi è un altra cosa (è pensare che avrei visto bene Miccoli al MIlan), vi ricordo che già la freguentazione di ambienti mafiosi, anche senza crimini specifici, è un reato, così come l'apologia del fascismo spesso ignorata
> ...



Se vivi a Palermo non sei tu che vai a cercare la mafia, ma é la mafia che viene a cercare te.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto...ma cosa centra il ventennio di Berlusconi?



beh le battaglie contro i giudici e quelle contro le intecettazioni, nonche le depenalizzazioni di certi reati finaziari soto tutta farina dei suoi esponenti

son tutte cose fatte a scopo eversivo mascherate per lotte per la libertà
e credimi io non sono di sinistra che ha fatto anche lei le stesse cose, magari in modo un po meno sfacciato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vivi a Palermo non sei tu che vai a cercare la mafia, ma é la mafia che viene a cercare te.



C...te
Se sei un personaggio di un certo livello ti posso assicurare che la mafia ti contatta anche se vivi a Bolzano Genova o Milano
sta a te decidere se portare avanti i contatti o, visto che non pretendo che tutti siano eroi, rifiutarli cortesemente
ma se hai a che fare con un mafioso lo sai, eccome
diciamo che a Parlermo o Napoli e solo un po più facile capirlo e pertanto se vuoi riesci a evitarli più facilmente, se vuoi...


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> C...te
> Se sei un personaggio di un certo livello ti posso assicurare che la mafia ti contatta anche se vivi a Bolzano Genova o Milano
> sta a te decidere se portare avanti i contatti o, visto che non pretendo che tutti siano eroi, rifiutarli cortesemente
> ma se hai a che fare con un mafioso lo sai, eccome
> diciamo che a Parlermo o Napoli e solo un po più facile capirlo e pertanto se vuoi riesci a evitarli più facilmente, se vuoi...


Che la mafia sia dappertutto ormai nessuno lo nega, dico solo che in certe realtá é talmente radicata che il rischio di entrarci in collisione é praticamente dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> beh le battaglie contro i giudici e quelle contro le intecettazioni, nonche le depenalizzazioni di certi reati finaziari soto tutta farina dei suoi esponenti
> 
> son tutte cose fatte a scopo eversivo mascherate per lotte per la libertà
> e credimi io non sono di sinistra che ha fatto anche lei le stesse cose, magari in modo un po meno sfacciato


Il carcere duro chi l ha tolto e chi l ha reintegrato...Solo questo smonta il tuo teorema.
In ogni caso pensare che una parte politica ha portato avanti gli interessi della mafia e' quello che la mafia vuole farti credere...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Il carcere duro chi l ha tolto e chi l ha reintegrato...Solo questo smonta il tuo teorema.
> In ogni caso pensare che una parte politica ha portato avanti gli interessi della mafia e' quello che la mafia vuole farti credere...



?
sul carcere duro possiamo essere daccordo o meno, così come, tanto per dire, sulla pena di morte, dipende dalla nostra visione umanistica,
la depenalizzazione dei reati e l'attacco alla magistratura e agli organi inquisitori sono ben altre cose, fatte con altri fini e ripeto spacciate come conquiste di libertà


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ?
> sul carcere duro possiamo essere daccordo o meno, così come, tanto per dire, sulla pena di morte, dipende dalla nostra visione umanistica


Carcere duro per i mafiosi e pena di morte sono due argomenti che non c azzeccano per niente...
In ogni caso non pretendo di far cambiare idea a nessuno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Carcere duro per i mafiosi e pena di morte sono due argomenti che non c azzeccano per niente...
> In ogni caso non pretendo di far cambiare idea a nessuno



 si sta discutendo, i forum servono per questo ed è bello confrontarsi, ma non puoi contestualizzare solo la prima frase della mia risposta, così perde totalmente di significato...

Non hai espresso la tua opinione sulla depenalizzazione di certi reati e sinceramente è l'unica cosa che mi interessa sentire


----------

